# Blade vs Comb Attachment



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would like to end up with around a 1/2" length on the pups bodies (maybe even a tad shorter), and I was sold on getting an Andis 3 3/4FC blade...however, I'm now reading that if they have any mats at all, it will not work. Is this true? Or do I need to suck it up and do a #10 blade on the body the first time around since it comes with the clippers I'm getting? lol

It will not be an ongoing problem, but right now, London has a few small mats on her chest and under her arms that I'm not so sure I can comb out -- it happens every time she's due for a haircut it seems and I obviously haven't been diligent enough about combing her out daily. When I have my own clippers/shears, this won't happen.

Is it best to just get a #30 blade and get a set of comb attachments to use, or do the FC blades give a better finished edge? I'm sure the combs won't work with any mats in the coat.

This is just rediculous how many different blades/sizes/materials there are...LOL

Oh, and I'm looking at getting the Andis CeramicEdge blades, since they run 75% cooler or so they claim.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

To groom with either a comb or a blade for trimming you have to demat. It's the way it is unless your using a 10 blade to do a cut down. Sometimes you can use a 7 F for a longer trim with mats and it isn't to the skin then. The blade your talking about is a heavy blade to use. Using a comb is lighter on your hands. 
Any time the coat gets to belly length the coat will tend to matt. Why, I don't know, just know it does. You have to comb out every day to prevent matts. I have a hard time doing it too. 
The under arms can be scooped out with a 10 blade and no one will know its shorter than the rest of the coat. Start at the ends of the matt and work in pulling apart with your fingers. It's hard work. 
Either way you use your combs or the blade it is about the same. It takes practise to get a really good cut. 
Tina


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with Tina. You always have to dematt first.

You can get a set of combs that will do a 1/2" or 3/4". A #40 blade works best underneath.

A 4F or 3F (1/2" or 5/8") are okay for a short cut. I do that in the summer on Lady. I can't imagine using a #10 on her whole body. :w00t: 

I don't find the combs any harder than using blades. On a freshly washed and brushed dog, they just glide through the hair. I always use combs in the winter.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For me it depends on the coat. My good thick coats cut just fine with a blade. Most of my other dogs have had finer coats and I got a much better finish with a 30 or 40 blade and a snap on comb going against the grain. Never go against the grain with a blade alone. You don't really want to cut your dogs down with 10 blades unless you want them naked...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you ladies for your experience and help. I did take a closer look at London's body, and I was wrong, she doesn't have mats really on her body other than a couple of tiny ones on her chest (really, really tiny) so I can probably comb those out with no effort. I did have her groomer do a #10 on her torso before and she didn't look naked by any means (I think she has thicker hair). I think the 3 3/4FC blade will work fine...I'm just hoping I don't wish to cut their bodies shorter (as in a 4FC) since the blades are $32 each. lol

I think I'll start with just the 3 3/4FC or 4FC blade, and after a while if I feel like I would like to try the combs, I'll order a #30 blade & a set of combs. The #30 blades aren't as expensive either.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I use the Andis 3 3/4 FC and like it. Here is my shih tzu showing off what we have come to call the London Look after your little girl :wub: and because it seems appropriate given where we live LOL. For inspiration, I keep a pic of London when she was wearing the short body, fuller legs look a while back, by the grooming table, hope you don't mind


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Aug 30 2009, 01:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823920


> I use the Andis 3 3/4 FC and like it. Here is my shih tzu showing off what we have come to call the London Look after your little girl :wub: and because it seems appropriate given where we live LOL. For inspiration, I keep a pic of London when she was wearing the short body, fuller legs look a while back, by the grooming table, hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, that is a really cute cut on your Shih-Tzu! What a sweetheart she must be!  I certainly don't mind you keeping a picture of London -- I got my inspiration from Tchelsi & Tatumn (gibbert)...and to me, they are the ultimate cute overload pups! :wub: 

I've decided to go with a 4FC, which will be just a tad shorter than the 3 3/4FC.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Aug 30 2009, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823998


> I've decided to go with a 4FC, which will be just a tad shorter than the 3 3/4FC.[/B]


You'll get a lot of use out of that blade. :thmbup: 

That's the blade I use in the hot summer months for Lady. It's a little short for the first couple of weeks, but then I love it.

This was taken about two weeks after I clipped her.

[attachment=56384:misslady.jpg]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol jmm i had to laugh when i read this as the groomer would not do a 10 but she did a 7 on my dex and he looks like rat boy omg so he will never be that short again 



















oh and he was burned  from this cut so was not real happy and do not go back to groomer 



QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 29 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823835


> For me it depends on the coat. My good thick coats cut just fine with a blade. Most of my other dogs have had finer coats and I got a much better finish with a 30 or 40 blade and a snap on comb going against the grain. Never go against the grain with a blade alone. You don't really want to cut your dogs down with 10 blades unless you want them naked...[/B]


----------

